# Invitation to the Bongo Bash



## 89167 (May 15, 2005)

Anyone out there who has ever considered buying or just looking at a Mazda Bongo campervan, you are quite welcome to come and see us all at the Lickhill Manor Campsite, Stourport-on-Severn on Saturday 21 May.

All MHF forum members particularly welcome, either as day visitors or to stay overnight. Unfortunately all our electric hook-ups have now been allocated, but there is plenty of space available. Overnight charge is 
£6-50 and there are full facilities, including an evening bbq.

We are expecting about 120-150 Bongos (and their owners) to attend. So why not come along and see what all the fuss is about.

See here for further details.

http://www.igmaynard.co.uk/bongo/stourport05.htm


----------

